# Tax back after maternity leave



## laobhise (26 Jan 2011)

I am currently on maternity leave and a number of people have mentioned to me that I will be due some tax back after my leave. Social welfare have been sending my workplace my benefit and my workplace is topping this amount up to my full salary for 22 weeks. I have been receiving more net pay than usual each month as I dont pay tax on the maternity benefit portion. My top up is about to end and then I will be on maternity benefit only for 4 weeks and then I am taking 8 weeks of unpaid leave. However, I am just wondering if I will still be due take back as I havent paid tax on the maternity benefit part of my salary or is the tax back due for another reason?? 
Also I think I read a post on here about PRSI contributions while on maternity leave and that you should claim them back??? Does anybody know anything about this?
Thanks a million for any advice


----------



## lisboa67 (15 Feb 2012)

laobhise said:


> I am currently on maternity leave and a number of people have mentioned to me that I will be due some tax back after my leave. Social welfare have been sending my workplace my benefit and my workplace is topping this amount up to my full salary for 22 weeks. I have been receiving more net pay than usual each month as I dont pay tax on the maternity benefit portion. My top up is about to end and then I will be on maternity benefit only for 4 weeks and then I am taking 8 weeks of unpaid leave. However, I am just wondering if I will still be due take back as I havent paid tax on the maternity benefit part of my salary or is the tax back due for another reason??
> Also I think I read a post on here about PRSI contributions while on maternity leave and that you should claim them back??? Does anybody know anything about this?
> Thanks a million for any advice



Hi laobhise,
Just wondering if you could offer any advice on this situation (despite not getting any replies yourself!) 
My wife was in the same situation as yourself, got MB paid directly to bank account so didnt pay tax on that and got paid the difference by her employer. (so not due any tax back there AFAIK)
However, she is due to return to work in April after taking 6 weeks unpaid leave so I'm wondering if her tax credits from the unpaid weeks will automatically carry forward to her next full payslip meaning she wont get taxed much (or at all?) for the 1st month or 2 after she returns to work if that makes sense?
Just thought you may be able to answer the question having been in that situation yourself last year? 
Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (15 Feb 2012)

lisboa67 said:


> However, she is due to return to work in April after taking 6 weeks unpaid leave so I'm wondering if her tax credits from the unpaid weeks will automatically carry forward to her next full payslip meaning she wont get taxed much (or at all?) for the 1st month or 2 after she returns to work if that makes sense?



Yes, this should happen. 

She has unused tax credits, and they should be used in calculating her first pay packet, so she should get more than normal. 

Or, she will get a small amount of pay for the month with no income, which is effectively, the tax credit readjustment. 

If she doesn't, asking her payroll department how her tax credits are being used, would be a good idea.


----------



## lisboa67 (15 Feb 2012)

thanks huskerdu


----------

